# MD State Field Championship August 28-29



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Since no one has posted this yet…:wink:

MAA State Field Championship August 28-29, 2010 at Tuscarora Archers in Frederick, Maryland.

Late registration accepted day of tournament between 7:00 AM and 8:00 AM. Bring your NFAA or MAA cards with you with current average calculated.

Rounds will be shot according to NFAA rules. Both individual and team awards will be presented.

For Team shooters: Teams will consist of 2 archers of the same style and division from the same home club.

The kitchen will be open each day for breakfast and lunch beginning at 7:00 AM.

Voting for the Maryland 2010-2011 Archery Queen will take place on August 28th.

Hope to see you there!!

Gail Peterson
Secretary, Anne Arundel Archers


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there..


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Good Luck to all!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What's the problem with you Merry Landers. The NCFAA States thread is now up to 5 pages. You guys don't even have 5 posts on your thread.











Hope you guys have a great turn out - looking now like the NCFAA's might be one for the record books. Good luck to all!

Prag


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lee,

You know we try not to skeer off too many with the smack talk...:zip: 

Yes, it looks like NC is going to be jumpin this weekend--hope the same is true for MD. 

At least it looks like the weather is going to behave for both shoots!b:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> You know we try not to skeer off too many with the smack talk...:zip:
> 
> ...


Seriously Gail, hope you guys have a good turnout and most of all, hope those that do show have a good time. 

Tell Sticky I said he sucks. :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I told Colleen to expect me.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Is that why I'm up at this hour?.....heading to md.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Seriously Gail, hope you guys have a good turnout and most of all, hope those that do show have a good time.
> 
> Tell Sticky I said he sucks. :wink:


Well, what'd you shoot today Mouth?? :noidea:  :cheers:

We had a pretty good turnout I'd say.. a few noteworthy competitors were missing, but all in all it was a great day at TA! Thanks to TA for putting on an awesome shoot and I know they put a ton of work in the past couple weeks since the corn shoot getting it ready for States.. it didn't disappoint.. :nono: :cheers: :yo:


----------

